# A5 or M2



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

I am looking at trading in my super nova for either an Benelli M2 or Browning A5. What are some pros and cons of each? My whole family has M2s and they are great but we also have the old A5s and those are great to shoot just too heavy to lug around. Also I will be adding a patternmaster. I currently have an extended range. Looking at maybe going to a code black. What are the differences or advantages? Any info is appreciated


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't buy a benelli. I know 8-10 people that own or have had one. The problem with those is that they do not work properly in the cold and your a one shot wonder. 
The A5 is a great gun when I shot it. The only thing I found wrong with that gun is that it kicked like a mule.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds like 8-10 people who don't know how much lube to put on there guns. If you know what your doing when it comes to cleaning the benelli will work great. Doesn't sound like the guy's family has had any trouble with their benelli's.


----------



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

My uncle had that problem with his m2 at first but just oils it up more later in the year and has had no troubles. But the fact that you feel the A5 kicks a lot kind of deters me because I love the light recoil of the comfort tech stock.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

Apparently the factory doesn't know how to clean their own guns either, my ol man sends his in to the company 2 times a year to get cleaned, usually only lasts a few hunts and shes back to jammin and being a single shot. He's got a SBE2. I bought a berreta Extrema 2 the day they came into scheels and i have not had a prob. with it since, gun has been through everything and will not let me down. I do have a friend that bought an M2 this year and hasn't had a problem with it but he only used it 3 times, also know 2 guys that bought the new A5 and they love em, but they also shot A5's before the new ones came out and they loved their old ones too soo...


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

I shoot a sbe 2 that maybe gets cleaned once a year and that's not even very likely and it might jam once a season. It never gets oiled, oil attracts dust/dirt which causes jamming. Run a gun dry and you will have no issues.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe just a tiny bit of lube, but truly running them dry might be the way to go. I never clean my SBE2 and she goes boom boom boom no problem. Unfortunatley every gun is different.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Interesting thread,I've shot benelli for 15years,I also shot the belgium browning A-5 auto mag as my duck/goose killing machine until steel shot came into the pic in 1986 then it became my pheasant gun until I purchased the benelli.Loved this gun!

I had no isses with the 1st couple of SBE's that I purchased,they never missed a beat,then I upgraded to the SBE2 in 2004,had cycling issues since day one,hot,cold or warm weather did'nt matter and it was intermittent,after our 2012 hunting season ended I traded it off for the new A400 beretta xtreme,man what a sweet shotgun,very easy to custom fit with factory shims for LOP,cast,drop and cant,very easy to break down like the benelli and very lite felt recoil,its worth looking into.


----------



## Shaine Swenson (Apr 16, 2009)

I have both the m2 and the a5 and i honestly like the m2 better but they do get slow when the temp cools. the new a5 KICKS like a mule. if you are honestly looking for a 3 in. shotgun i have heard nothing but great things about the beretta A300 Outlander. i will be trading that a5 for an Outlander very soon!


----------



## weekendwarrior (Apr 28, 2010)

What do you know Shaine Swenson....You have to actually kill birds to give advise on guns!


----------

